# Where can I get authentic French Baguette in Makati?



## Adad (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi, Noticed that the french bread in the PH is not as good as in Europe. Would anyone know where can I get authentic French Baguette in Makati? Thanks


----------



## council (Sep 4, 2013)

Tried French Baker or Delifrance (aka Cafefrance) already?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Adad (Jan 28, 2016)

Actually, i was specifically talking about french baker and deli france when i said i couldnt find good french bread. Haha, luckily i was told to try Paris Delice in Makati Ave. and true enough, they did have imported baguettes. The best i had so far!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Horrible, cheaply made breads*



Adad said:


> Actually, i was specifically talking about french baker and deli france when i said i couldnt find good french bread. Haha, luckily i was told to try Paris Delice in Makati Ave. and true enough, they did have imported baguettes. The best i had so far!


That sounds so delicious I could only pray for some decent tasting bread or cakes in my area. My only option in the province is the early morning made Pandesal bread and some spots make it much better then others but you have to be there at 5 am or it's all gone.

I'll need to get an electric oven and learn how to bake my own breads, and If not mistaken the flour used in most of these shops isn't high quality.


----------



## council (Sep 4, 2013)

Adad said:


> Actually, i was specifically talking about french baker and deli france when i said i couldnt find good french bread. Haha, luckily i was told to try Paris Delice in Makati Ave. and true enough, they did have imported baguettes. The best i had so far!


Where exactly would this place be? I'd take your word for it and will try it when I get to visit Makati soon. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## glamandfabqueen (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi! Is Paris Delice still open? Are they really selling imported french baguettes?
Baguettes here in Manila are not authentic. They use local flour which contains impure ingredients and I bloat when I eat them.


----------



## Crazy_about_Scuba (Jun 11, 2018)

glamandfabqueen said:


> Hi! Is Paris Delice still open? Are they really selling imported french baguettes?
> Baguettes here in Manila are not authentic. They use local flour which contains impure ingredients and I bloat when I eat them.


yes they are. I go there regularity


----------

